# Sale bei bike-discount...



## Erni127 (14. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ich habe viel gesucht verglichen etc. und würde mir gerne den ZR Race 27,5 8.0 kaufen.
Aber mein altes Bike (15Jahre) tut es eigentlich immer noch, daher habe ich keine Eile.
Ich hatte schon „bike-discount“ angeschrieben, ob sie eine automatische Benachrichtigung bei „Sale“ hätten, darauf bekam ich eine Mail ich solle bitte doch anrufen und sie würden mir ein Angebot machen.
Es waren immerhin 5%...
Bei 1400€ hätte ich zugeschlagen.

Kommen die meisten „Sale“ Angebote erst im Herbst?
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Erdal


----------



## MadCyborg (14. Juni 2016)

Im Newsletter wurden dieses Jahr schon diverse aktuelle Modelle mit Nachlass angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erni127 (14. Juni 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis, hab mich angemeldet.
Den Hacken „Newsletter abonnieren“ entferne ich immer als Erstes wenn ich mich irgendwo neu registriere.


----------



## MadCyborg (14. Juni 2016)

Normalerweise mache ich das auch, wenn ich dran denke. In diesem Fall ging mir das durch die Lappen, allerdings zu meinem Glück. Mein Rad habe ich mit 10% Rabatt bekommen. Allerdings sieht man die Preise letztlich auch im Onlineshop, aber wer will das schon wöchentlich prüfen...


----------



## Erni127 (20. Juni 2016)

Juhuuu... Mein Wunschpreis ist da!
Von Newsletter aber noch keine Spur.
Hab es schon bestellt 

Ich habe auch ein 22er Kettenblatt mitbestellt. Soweit ich hoffentlich richtig gelesen habe geht das 22er Kettenblatt von der 3-Fach Kurbel auch auf die 2-Fach Kurbel.
Weiß jemand ob ich das kleine Kettenblatt gewechselt bekomme ohne die Kurbel ausbauen zu müssen?


----------



## Aninaj (20. Juni 2016)

Erni127 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ich das kleine Kettenblatt gewechselt bekomme ohne die Kurbel ausbauen zu müssen?



Hab jetzt nicht geschaut, was da für eine Kurbel drauf ist, aber glaube nicht, dass du das 22er Blatt über den Spider bekommst. Außerdem ist das doch alles seeeehr eng um die Schrauben gescheit anzuziehen etc.


----------



## T212 (21. Juni 2016)

Also als ich das 24er Kettenblatt gegen ein 22er getauscht habe (XT 2-fach), musste die Kurbel runter.


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2016)

Um das kleine Blatt zu wechseln muß die Kurbel bei Shimano IMMER abgebaut werden.


----------

